# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Sliding Gate Suppliers in Brisbane

## foccacia

Hi all
I need to install a fence and sliding driveway gate for my daughter in north west Brisbane. I live in Sydney. Who is a reasonable manufacturer of this type of gate in the Brisbane area.
Cheers
Foccacia

----------


## sol381

BMG Imports 
I've used these guys before.. good product and well priced.

----------

